# Infrared reflectivity



## PeterJ (Sep 19, 2012)

Not really a photography question but I know there's a few optical wizards about so thought I'd post away . I'm working on a system that uses a 850 +/- 10 nm infrared photodiode and what I'd like is an easy way to bench test the device. It'll be illuminated and if it worked in the visible range I'd use black, 50% grey and white cards to test it with, it doesn't have to be very precise just a way to take a few readings across the range of realistic readings, as opposed to putting in an enclosure or pointing at a mirror.

Because the filters on infrared remote controls are visibily dark and farily transparent to IR but designed to block visible light I know the rules of play are quite a bit different at that wavelength. I wondered if anyone had ideas on materials to use or maybe some reference to a database of how reflective various materials are at various wavelengths?


----------

